# AMNPS Cheese experiment with Q-View



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Found a good deal on some cheeses so I decided to smoke a batch to age for the holidays. Since my MES is currently occupied with a ham, thanks to cravings brought about by Smokin Al's last ham post, I decided to try the AMNPS in my old school "little chief" smoker. My main concern was lack of air flow to keep the AMNPS going. By propping the chip pan door and leaving the lid slightly off set I was able to get a nice flow of TBS.

What I didn't consider was how close the lowest rack would be to the heat of the AMNPS. 2 pieces of cheese melted a little but after a little re-shaping they appear to be on their way to a decent recovery. If I have to do cheese in the little chief again I won't use the lowest rack.
























The 2 in the top right corner took a bit of a heat beating


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Experiment!

Sure got some nice color on the cheese.

Next time, make a little heat deflector out of foil, and direct the heat up an inside wall

TJ


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya it was a total brain fart. I'm so used to doing in the MES where it's no where near the heat. All in all it was a success. Might try to craft a "chimney" in to the lid now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the color!

Great looking cheese!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome looking cheese!!


----------

